
Yelp Dataset Challenge - jpadilla_
http://www.yelp.com/dataset_challenge/
======
ak223
Interesting challenge. I just attended a meeting of data science professionals
at linkedin, microsoft, netflix and lean plum they all were talking about the
need for more data science professionals. This might help you out if you're
thinking about entering this challenge.
[http://www.verious.com/board/AKumar/the-hive-a-b-testing-
inf...](http://www.verious.com/board/AKumar/the-hive-a-b-testing-information-
session/)

